# Nate Holland Thinks Your Pants Are Too Tight.



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 15, 2010)

http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/va...hinks-your-pants-are-too-tight?urn=oly,219715

Saw this little gem a few minutes ago and thought it was amusing enough to share.  -snicker-

The sad thing is that the guy is American, so I guess it's no surprise that he thinks that way.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 16, 2010)

Actually, I kind of agree with him.

I dislike pants that are too tight or are too baggy.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 16, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Actually, I kind of agree with him.
> 
> I dislike pants that are too tight or are too baggy.


He's saying they should be banned from the olympics despite their actually being better for performance. He only wants them banned because they "aren't traditional"


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 25, 2010)

Fail. Those pants aren't even tight.


----------

